# Feedback For Castle Malt



## Damian44 (25/1/12)

I was wondering how Castle malt holds up against Weyermanns (pilsner)? I realize it is new to our shores but any info would be appreciated. 

http://www.esbrewing.com.au/grain/castle-malt.html


----------



## mikk (25/1/12)

I've heard in passing that there are some back-to-back comparisons being made by some ESB regulars, hopefully the results won't be too far away!!

With the Castle stuff only $60 a bag, i'm REALLY hoping it's going to be good. Brewing continental beers would be so much cheaper...


----------



## Damian44 (25/4/12)

Has this been covered in another thread?


----------



## blackbock (2/6/12)

I will be trying it real soon, from what I have heard it stands up very well next to Weyermann.

It also allows buying through another channel than the monopolistic wholesalers that control the malt in this country.


----------



## DUANNE (2/6/12)

wouldnt a comparison between castle and dingemans be fairer? i would be interested in how they both compare in a belgian brew.


----------



## manticle (2/6/12)

I'd be interested in that beerhog.


----------

